# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  نتائج مباراتي منتخب السعودية قبل كأس أمم آسيا

## حسين دراز

*خاض منتخب السعودية مباراتين بشكل ودي استعدادا لخوض مباريات كأس أمم آسيا 2019 والتي تستضيفها الامارات بداية من 5 يناير المقبل وحتى 1 فبراير، بمشاركة 24 منتخب وليس 16 في نظامها الجديد.وجاءت نتيجتي مواجهتي الأخضر بشكل إيجابي حيث لم يتعرض للخسارة، وفاز في واحدة وكانت أمام اليمن بهدف وحيد دون رد وتعادل في الثانية أمام الأردن بهدف لمثله، وجاء اختيار منتخبين عربيين لمواجهتهما بسبب وقوع صقور الصحراء في المجموعة الخامسة في البطولة الآسيوية أمام منتخبين عرب وهما "لبنان وقطر" بجانب المنتخب الثالث كوريا الشمالية.وخاض خوان بيتزي المدير الفني للأخضر مباراته أمام الأردن وهي الأخيرة قبل انطلاق البطولة الكبرى بهذا التشكيل:حراسة المرمى: محمد العويس، خط الدفاع:  حسين عبدالغني – محمد البريك – عمر هوساوي  – علي البليهي، خط الوسط: حسين المقهوي – عبدالله عطيف – سلمان الفرج – عبدالعزيز البيشي، خط الهجوم: هتان باهبري – هارون كمارا، لذلك تعد تلك الأسماء هي الأقرب لتكون التشكيل الأساسي للمنتخب في البطولة. وستشهد مباريات كأس أمم آسيا 2019 في نسختها الجديدة منافسة بين 24 منتخب في ست مجموعات تضم كل واحدة أربعة فرق، والفرق المتأهلة من الدور الأول ستخوض مرحلة خروج المغلوب في ثمن النهائي، وتأهل البلد المضيف تلقائيًا لنهائيات البطولة، أما باقي المنتخبات وعددها 23 حجزت مكانها بعد صراع بين 45 منتخب وطني في التصفيات المؤهلة للبطولة، والتي بدأت من مارس 2015 إلى مارس 2018.ويعد المنتخب الاسترالي هي حامل لقب البطولة في نسختها السابقة عام 2015، والتي كانت تضم 16 منتخب في نظامها السابق، وستشهد النسخة الحالية منافسة قوية بين المنتخبات المشاركة على الفوز بكأس آسيا 2019 حتى يشارك البطل في كأس القارات 2021، وبما أن البلد المضيف لكأس القارات 2021 سيكون مؤهل بالفعل للمشاركة بصفته صاحب الأراضي التي تقام عليها المنافسة الآسيوية، فسيكون المنتخب الفائز إذا بكأس آسيا هذا الشتاء مشارك بصفته البطل.ويسعى الأخضر للوصول إلى نهائي البطولة وحمل الكأس الآسيوية الرابعة في تاريخه ليتساوى مع اليابان المتصدر الحالي.






*

----------

